# {2 avril 11} Install-party à Quimper



## ReunigKozh (13 Mars 2011)

Salut

Linux Quimper participe, le samedi 2 avril 2011 de 14h à 18h, à une Install-Party organisée par la MJC de Kerfeuteun 4 Rue Teilhard de Chardin à Quimper  (plan)

Celles et ceux qui veulent passer à un système d'exploitation libre, pourront trouver aide et conseils pour installer la distribution GNU/Linux de leur choix.

Les utilisateurs réguliers ou occasionnels de GNU/Linux seront les bienvenus pour aider les personnes désirant installer une distribution de GNU/Linux sur leur ordinateur personnel.

Il y aura aussi 
- une présentation des logiciels libres par Jumbef
- un atelier Cinelerra avec Reunig Kozh
Il reste de la place pour deux présentations/ateliers d'une heure chacune

Si vous êtes disponible et que vous avez envie de faire partager vos connaissances en Logiciels Libres n'hésitez pas, dès maintenant faites le savoir sur notre forum






A très bientôt 
René


----------



## ReunigKozh (30 Mars 2011)

Rendez-vous samedi pour rencontrer Linux Quimper 
ftp://download.tuxfamily.org/jfl/linuxquimper.ogv


----------

